# HBOGO On Verizon FIOS. Issue saying I'm not entitled.



## BlackBetty (Nov 6, 2004)

I'm getting the following message when I try to activate. 


"Not Entitled
To watch HBOGO, you need to subscribe to FiOS TV with HBOGO. Shop for a FiOS TV package now."

Anyone else getting this? I have HBO on my account.


----------



## sbiller (May 10, 2002)

BlackBetty said:


> I'm getting the following message when I try to activate.
> 
> "Not Entitled
> To watch HBOGO, you need to subscribe to FiOS TV with HBOGO. Shop for a FiOS TV package now."
> ...


FIOS customer here... no problems activating HBO Go on my Roamio Pro and Mini.


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

Had no problem here either.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I had a similar issue with Showtime Anytime via Charter. I had to call them. My account was old and had Showtime for like 15 years, so apparently in all the system upgrades some code or something hadn't been updated to enable support. They got it working relatively quickly.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

BlackBetty said:


> I'm getting the following message when I try to activate. "Not Entitled To watch HBOGO, you need to subscribe to FiOS TV with HBOGO. Shop for a FiOS TV package now." Anyone else getting this? I have HBO on my account.


I'd call fios.

Can you authenticate for HBO go for any other device?


----------



## tallmomof2 (May 3, 2014)

Same problem here. Have to wait until my next day off to call Verizon.


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

Worked for me on FIOS - I would give them a call.


----------



## alanisrox69 (May 25, 2004)

Worked for me as well.


----------



## BlackBetty (Nov 6, 2004)

After a 1 hour call with tech support, and having to wait another 24 hours, it now works. Oh how I love Verizon customer support


----------



## shamilian (Mar 27, 2003)

BlackBetty said:


> After a 1 hour call with tech support, and having to wait another 24 hours, it now works. Oh how I love Verizon customer support


Use the chat interface, I find it is much easier to take a prolonged chat...


----------



## fcfc2 (Feb 19, 2015)

For those of you that have problems calling Fios, you can use their forum to get help. https://www.dslreports.com/forum/vzdirect 
I have used this on several occasions and had excellent results.


----------

